# boo needs a show name!



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

My paint horse doesn't really have a good show name because he isn't registered. He is bald faced, doesn't have many spots and is kinda short, if that helps. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

hmm...do you have any key words that you like? Try these, and let me know which ones you like; I can probably come up with more 

Simply Scandalous 
Encahoots 
Castaway's High Tide 
Classical Affair 
Classified (also He's Classified, or That's Classified) 
Momento 
Rythm's High Time (also Rythm's Ragtime) 
Bartender Bartender
[The] Patriot 
[The] Piano Man 
Derlinger 
Warhol (as in Andy) 
DuWap DuWap 
Precisely! (also, Absolutely!) 
Mountain Man 
Apollo 
Hullabaluu 
Acolyte 
Royally Dignified 
Spellbound 
Matchmaker 
Hawkeye 
[The] Professional 
[The] Bachelor


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

Hullabaluu is one i like. 
I would like -if at all possible, lol- for his barn name boo to be in there though.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Boondock Saint? lol..idk; give me a while to work with the Boo thing :lol:


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

lol, alright. thanks for helping! 8)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

October Scare (Boo, bald face, ghost)


wow... usually I'm okay at this... I'm at a loss with "Boo" having to be in there... give me a few


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I know its not that great but the first thing that came to my mind is 



Painting Casper



hmmmm maybe that should be Blu's show name.....I like it lol


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

I love both of them, they are very cute!!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I still love Painting Casper haha I adore my mind lol


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

I know  I am gonna use one of them im just not sure which yet. lol, its a hard choice!


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

All Hallow's Eve
Boomerang
The Heckler (synonym for boo according to thesaurus.com, I wouldn't have thought of that as a synonym xD)
Frightfest
Bamboozle
Booyah

:] Good luck with finding a showname.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

:shock: I absolutely ADORE the name Boomerang for a horse named "Boo"!!!


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, I really like Boomerang too. That's probably my favorite. Next in line is Bamboozle.


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

Boomerang does sound like him, lol. hmm..i might use that. 8)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Peek a Boo?


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, that was one my friend suggested a couple weeks ago, and it seems to fit him but i dunno, i kinda like it, kinda dont. :?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

What about a Yogi themed name...

Jellystone park
Park ranger
Yogi's boo boo
Picnic basket

Eh...i dunno...I gave it a shot. :lol:


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

Yogi's boo-boo i really like. It just seems to fit him, you know brown bear, him brown, yeah i like it. -puts it on short list-


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Whooo Hooooo I made the short list! :lol: I'm glad you like it!


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

lol, thanks. I'm going to see him today so i will see if he responds to the names on my 'short list' sooo, that should be interesting, he tends to ingore everything i say anyway. :roll:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I Got A Boo-Boo?


----------



## HappyAppy (Jul 20, 2008)

lol, that made me laugh. he does have a cut on his leg right now! But anyway im leaving soon to see him so i hope he listens to one of them because we are are starting barrels soon and I want him to have an actual show name so... :?


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

oops, posted on my sis's account :lol: (we just have to share a laptop :roll: ) but thats me up there. ^^^^


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

Boowakka Shaa


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

omg, i kinda like it. I already went today  (boo did awsome 8) ) so i cant try it out but i am going saturday so i can try it then i guess!


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

Oh thats ok 

Oww Any prize we should know about  


xx


----------



## BarleyBooBah (Aug 13, 2008)

*Peek a boo is a good one, yeah i like that. and bamboozle, those are good ones XD But yeah, what the others said are good. I hope you can make up you mind, there are so many suggestions.*


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

I like peek a boo...Remember the skier named Picabo Street? Pronounced Peek-A-Boo.. She was named after after Picabo Idaho..But the word "Picabo" is Native American for "shinning waters"... thank you very much google and wikipeida :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think Picabo is the one... I love that it means that in native american... I pick that one!!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Picabo Street opened up a new wing at out local hospital. They nammed it Picabo ICU! 

J/k


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dumas you cracked me up... Stop doing that! People think I am mental!!!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I knew a pony named Boo! His show name was Bippity-Boppety-Boo.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Picabo ICU... Tear me to pieces Dumas :lol:....There was a township near Neversink N.Y. close to my father-in-laws called "PIcamoose" but I would'nt recommend it for a horse unless it has antlers..which might lead to words you never want to say during hunting season... "Yep Mister thats the biggest doe I've ever seen" "But can I have my saddle back?" :shock:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That antler line went right over my head....I was sitting here thinking...WHAT??? Can I have my saddle back?!?!?! Then Blam...it hit me...

Duh blondie! :lol:


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

Dude, I love picabo, thats his new show name!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

EXCELLENT CHOICE!!! 8)


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

My favorite was someone named their horse "PHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" it was an AQHA Reg. Mare.


----------

